# Style or Stupid??



## dolvio (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a condo that I have just repainted. The colour is called onion (medium tan). Kitchen, Dining area, and living room are all connected and all painted the same colour.

Currently, the ceiling is all white. The living and dining area have texture but then it goes completely flat for the kitchen. I want to repaint the kitchen ceiling only because I am changing out the light fixture and repairing the nail pops.

My Question: Repainting it white will be a challenge to get a straight line because the wall and ceiling do not make a 90 degree angle at all. I was thinking of painting it the same colour as the walls. I need some feedback on this or pics if anyone has some. I attached a pic to show the area I am talking about.

Size of condo is 750 sq ft.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't understand what you mean by the wall and ceiling don't make a 90 degree angle?


----------



## dolvio (Jul 11, 2008)

yummy mummy said:


> I don't understand what you mean by the wall and ceiling don't make a 90 degree angle?


When looking the wall it looks as if there is a 90 degree angle.. but when you get up close it actually dips in a little (crap construction) and it will be tough to get a straight cut in..


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Would a bead of caulk help fill it in? That should definetly help for cutting it in. :yes:


----------



## dolvio (Jul 11, 2008)

Not sure.. It might.. My other thoughts are to put crown mouldings in... Then the cut in wont even matter...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I like the idea of putting in trim in order to separate the wall and ceiling in your case. Good idea. 

I wouldn't do the same colour on the ceiling. Just my personal opinion. I would rather put in the trim and separate it that way. You could also add one cup of the colour that you are using for the wall into the white ceiling paint if you like. 

If you do the same colour on the ceiling as the wall, to me, that would bring more attention to the problem than hide it. 

You can also stencil a design instead of trim.

Good luck, I'm sure it will look great.


----------



## dolvio (Jul 11, 2008)

Yummy Mummy,

See when looking at it, it's not a problem. I can't really afford to have someone do the crown moulding right now so I was looking into other options.. I have got a few opinions and nobody thinks I should paint the ceiling the same colour!

I wonder if I painted the ceiling and a half inch down the wall and then re-cut in with the wall colour it would be able to make a straight line???


----------

